# Dumb questions



## kingkoch42 (Feb 2, 2011)

gone


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 2, 2011)

No such thing as a dumb question, all questions are valued and important, and most are worth repeating too.

You can send a pm to a moderator or administrator to get a post deleted.

A 'sticky' is a post that goes to the top of the list so everyone can access it at any time.  In the old format vBulletin the admins could designate a post to become a sticky; don't think that is the case here, but you yourself can make a post a wiki in the wiki section, so that it can be accessed at any time.

Also, even if you post something, you should have the ability to edit that post and remove anything from it.  But, prior to posting you do have the ability to preview it too, which is always a good practice to do too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2011)

As Pops say's there is an edit button at the left bottom of your post that you can access & change anything in it after it's been posted. The edit button is only visible on your posts.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's a link to the definitions and as was said there are no dumb questions. If you need a post deleted just PM one of the Mods or Admins as was said

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/acronyms


----------



## kingkoch42 (Feb 2, 2011)

gone


----------

